# Steroids, peptides, sarms?



## Jon28 (Apr 25, 2012)

I've been training and dieting hard for a couple of years now, I'm 29, 170lbs, 6ft. I've been doing a lot of reading into all of the above as I would like to give one of them a go. I don't think steroids are really an option for me, I don't really want to get massive, I'm just looking for an extra boost to make some nice lean gains without any sides.

So I guess really its between peptides and sarms, is there much difference between the two in terms of gaining muscle? I know neither of them compare to steroids in terms of gains and have read mixed reviews on both, just can't decide which would be best for me? Any help deciding would be much appreciated!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

You won't just "get massive" steroids can be used to hold onto muscle whilst you diet down and get super shredded or a first course you could add a good half a stone of muscle?


----------



## woot! (Jan 3, 2008)

I would advise sticking with the tried and tested aas route. You won't easily "get massive", that takes years and years of cycling aas, great diet and solid training.

Peptides are an icing on the cake, I and many others don't know much about sarms. I'd wait until they've been used more to determine whether it's worth running / what risks. I'd rather not be a lab rat on sarms just yet.

Stick with a basic 500mg test cycle first imo.


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Buddy peptides and sarms also have their own set of side effects. You need to research a bit more before you jump into any cycle. At 170lbs you also have a lot of natural growth available. Have you looked into Pre workout sups, different training patterns increasing your diet. Just seems a shame to start introducing chemicals into your system when you can still gain a lot naturally. Keep us posted on whatever you decide, there is lots of guys on here willing to share their knowledge.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Without wishing to sound harsh but at 170 lbs at 6' tall you are a skinny chap. How much do you eat as without this nothing else will work anyway.


----------



## Jon28 (Apr 25, 2012)

I eat a lot more than maintenance and I am gaining weight albeit slowly. I am training and eating properly, it's just so demoralising seeing people come to my gym and gaining a lot quicker with the help of steroids when I'm working so hard and making minimal gains. I knew people would say I should continue naturally but surely you guys can understand.

I have done a lot of reading before I asked on here, I know there are sides to sarms, I was unaware of sides to peptides will have to read into that more. I appreciate that I can still gain naturally but it's so hard to resist when there are ways to move things along quicker!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Jon28 said:


> I eat a lot more than maintenance and I am gaining weight albeit slowly. I am training and eating properly, it's just so demoralising seeing people come to my gym and gaining a lot quicker with the help of steroids when I'm working so hard and making minimal gains. I knew people would say I should continue naturally but surely you guys can understand.
> 
> I have done a lot of reading before I asked on here, I know there are sides to sarms, I was unaware of sides to peptides will have to read into that more. I appreciate that I can still gain naturally but it's so hard to resist when there are ways to move things along quicker!


I'm not saying you shouldn't do them, I know how frustrating it is as you say.

What sort of calories and macro split do.you have at the moment?

I don't know much about sarms but if you are going to run something then you'll get the most value for money imo from a basic test course for 12-14 weeks. Simple cycle, easy to get right and manage sides etc and with a ton of clean food you'll grow well.


----------



## Jon28 (Apr 25, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm not saying you shouldn't do them, I know how frustrating it is as you say.
> 
> What sort of calories and macro split do.you have at the moment?
> 
> I don't know much about sarms but if you are going to run something then you'll get the most value for money imo from a basic test course for 12-14 weeks. Simple cycle, easy to get right and manage sides etc and with a ton of clean food you'll grow well.


I have about 3500 cals a day and split it 40/40/20 so about 338g pro, 338g carbs and 75g fats. Some days I will have bit more fat. I've just been put off by steroids because of the harsh sides, also a few mates do them and I think they just look silly, they look like blobs. I want more definition, also how much of your gains do you actually keep form steroids?


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Jon28 said:


> I have about 3500 cals a day and split it 40/40/20 so about 338g pro, 338g carbs and 75g fats. Some days I will have bit more fat. I've just been put off by steroids because of the harsh sides, also a few mates do them and I think they just look silly, they look like blobs. I want more definition, also how much of your gains do you actually keep form steroids?


First of all you want automatically look like a blob when you take steroids, your diet will define the quality of weight gained on cycle. I suspect your friends don't eat the cleanest. Also an anti-oestrogen can be used on cycles of compounds that aromatize which will help a lot with water retention.

Second of all the harsh side effects don't effect everyone, we all respond differently to different compounds. As long as you are sensible with your usage you can limit the side effects massively.

Thirdly, your question doesn't have a definitive answer. However some weight will be lost when coming off, but with a good diet, proper PCT, water intake and training the amount lost can be massively reduced.


----------



## Jon28 (Apr 25, 2012)

JimboSlice said:


> First of all you want automatically look like a blob when you take steroids, your diet will define the quality of weight gained on cycle. I suspect your friends don't eat the cleanest. Also an anti-oestrogen can be used on cycles of compounds that aromatize which will help a lot with water retention.
> 
> Second of all the harsh side effects don't effect everyone, we all respond differently to different compounds. As long as you are sensible with your usage you can limit the side effects massively.
> 
> Thirdly, your question doesn't have a definitive answer. However some weight will be lost when coming off, but with a good diet, proper PCT, water intake and training the amount lost can be massively reduced.


Which anti-oestrogen mate? Yes, everyone reacts differently to certain things your right, how do you mean sensible with usage? Do you mean in terms of doses or not using them throughout the year?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Ive seen the 'skinny' type lads grow well from GH or peps. Probs due to a lack of production in their body or something.

But without trying to sound like a dick, at 170lbs and 6ft you should be in the diet section mate. Look for a decent bulking diet, aim to get 'massive' and no doubt you will be happy with what you end up with.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Jon28 said:


> I've been training and dieting hard for a couple of years now, I'm 29, 170lbs, 6ft. I've been doing a lot of reading into all of the above as I would like to give one of them a go. I don't think steroids are really an option for me, I don't really want to get massive, I'm just looking for an extra boost to make some nice lean gains without any sides.
> 
> So I guess really its between peptides and sarms, is there much difference between the two in terms of gaining muscle? I know neither of them compare to steroids in terms of gains and have read mixed reviews on both, just can't decide which would be best for me? Any help deciding would be much appreciated!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: sorry i spat my coffee out reading that lol

me neither mate i love the fat weak cnut look !!


----------



## Jon28 (Apr 25, 2012)

dusher said:


> Ive seen the 'skinny' type lads grow well from GH or peps. Probs due to a lack of production in their body or something.
> 
> But without trying to sound like a dick, at 170lbs and 6ft you should be in the diet section mate. Look for a decent bulking diet, aim to get 'massive' and no doubt you will be happy with what you end up with.


Ok, so if you were 6ft and 170lbs what weight would you be aiming for before considering any of the above?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Jon28 said:


> Ok, so if you were 6ft and 170lbs what weight would you be aiming for before considering any of the above?


I think the point people are trying to make is that if you can't grow at 170lbs with just food and training then whatever gains you make on a cycle of anything you'll lose when you come off which is pointless. Have you tried upping calories and seeing how that goes?

Are you lean?


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

maybe u could look into running an oral ,less dosage if u dont wanna "get massive" so to speak.........tried and tested,agreed on that


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

shinobi_85 said:


> maybe u could look into running an oral ,less dosage if u dont wanna "get massive" so to speak.........tried and tested,agreed on that


If only getting massive weren't so damn easy..... :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> If only getting massive weren't so damn easy..... :lol:


yeah i agree mate maybe we should cut just to ensure zero size :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jon28 (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh I see, I am growing, I wouldn't say I'm lean but I'm not fat. I'm just interested to know what weight I should be aiming for before considering steroids. I guess I just wanted to move things along a bit quicker but I kind of guessed i would get this reaction. Obviously I know it's good advice for me, advice is what I was looking for.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> If only getting massive weren't so damn easy..... :lol:


I've got mates who don't go to the gym because they don't want to look all muscley like the bbers in the magazines. Alrighty then!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Jon28 said:


> Oh I see, I am growing, I wouldn't say I'm lean but I'm not fat. I'm just interested to know what weight I should be aiming for before considering steroids. I guess I just wanted to move things along a bit quicker but I kind of guessed i would get this reaction. Obviously I know it's good advice for me, advice is what I was looking for.


There isn't really a weight you should get to but the point is that you aren't very big for a 6 foot tall bloke therefore it could be assumed that more food would see you growing faster than you are now.

If you do steroids on your current diet and then keep diet the same when you come off guess what will happen....you'll end up back where you started. Pointless.

We all take steroids to sped things up, that's what they are for imo but youve got to be able to feed steroids, that's how they work. Try eating 4000 cals a day for a month and see how it goes.


----------

